# First Lyft rides, both with problems



## Parableman (Jun 9, 2018)

I decided to add Lyft to doing Uber and did my first Lyft ride last night. I got two requests, and both had issues. One was three guys who put two stops in. The first stop went fine, but the second one did not move on to the next step. The guy got out and walked up the hill to his apartment complex. It wouldn't end, and I couldn't see a way to move to the next step. Uber would have let me end the stop even at the wrong place. Does Lyft require you to go to the actual location before moving on? Somehow I managed to end the ride in trying to move forward, and the third guy had to get out and call another Lyft.

Then a guy requested from 12 minutes from my location in a rural location without much prospect for a return trip. I might have said no, except it was my second Lyft request. Turned out the guy texted me (and I didn't see it until later) that I should cancel if I had any air fresheners, because he couldn't get in if I did. I didn't see those until after arriving, and he refused to get in and then insisted that I cancel. He said he couldn't cancel. I had to do it, after driving all that way to get there. I gave in and did it and thus got nothing for it. When I got back to Syracuse I got another request, and for the same reason accepted it, not knowing it was him, and he immediately canceled it. So much for not being able to do it himself. Should I have insisted that he cancel it? He did text me, but I had no idea until I got there. Lyft puts that voice command thing on if you don't mute your sound, so I didn't hear the notifications for the texts. So what could I have done better, besides looking for the visual indications of texts while I was driving?

Also, I can't see anything in the app about my rating or ratings for riders. I wasn't given a prompt to rate, and I can't see any way to rate now. I assume I can't rate the air freshener guy because of the cancel, but I can't see a way to rate the other trip either. Is it too late for that?


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

With Lyft you hit the the lil nav arrow top right to initiate a ride with stops..took 2-3 trips to figure out when I started. Until I learned myself I had pax directing me to 1st/2nd stop because if you swipe it directs you to the last stop 



Parableman said:


> Also, I can't see anything in the app about my rating or ratings for riders. I wasn't given a prompt to rate, and I can't see any way to rate now. I assume I can't rate the air freshener guy because of the cancel, but I can't see a way to rate the other trip either. Is it too late for that?


You can rate some immediately after ride is over after selecting dropoff but you can also change rating on someone up to 24 hrs after drop off time in the Lyft app ..go to ride history and select the ride in question and have at it


----------



## R.Duck (Feb 26, 2018)

Re Air Freshener Guy: I'm quick to tap ARRIVE but slow to tap PICK-UP. Only after the riders are good to go and there are no issues (minors, car seat, etc) do I start a trip. If there are issues, I'll tell the rider to cancel or wait out a no-show. (No legal ride/rider = no-show.) If you cancel, you lose the fee, take the hit to your accept rate, and waste time/money driving to the pick-up.


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

Parableman said:


> I decided to add Lyft to doing Uber and did my first Lyft ride last night. I got two requests, and both had issues. One was three guys who put two stops in. The first stop went fine, but the second one did not move on to the next step. The guy got out and walked up the hill to his apartment complex. It wouldn't end, and I couldn't see a way to move to the next step. Uber would have let me end the stop even at the wrong place. Does Lyft require you to go to the actual location before moving on? Somehow I managed to end the ride in trying to move forward, and the third guy had to get out and call another Lyft.
> 
> Then a guy requested from 12 minutes from my location in a rural location without much prospect for a return trip. I might have said no, except it was my second Lyft request. Turned out the guy texted me (and I didn't see it until later) that I should cancel if I had any air fresheners, because he couldn't get in if I did. I didn't see those until after arriving, and he refused to get in and then insisted that I cancel. He said he couldn't cancel. I had to do it, after driving all that way to get there. I gave in and did it and thus got nothing for it. When I got back to Syracuse I got another request, and for the same reason accepted it, not knowing it was him, and he immediately canceled it. So much for not being able to do it himself. Should I have insisted that he cancel it? He did text me, but I had no idea until I got there. Lyft puts that voice command thing on if you don't mute your sound, so I didn't hear the notifications for the texts. So what could I have done better, besides looking for the visual indications of texts while I was driving?
> 
> Also, I can't see anything in the app about my rating or ratings for riders. I wasn't given a prompt to rate, and I can't see any way to rate now. I assume I can't rate the air freshener guy because of the cancel, but I can't see a way to rate the other trip either. Is it too late for that?


Be careful with cancels on Lyft. They will deactivate you for too many cancels.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm not sure what that's about, ie pax lying about being able to cancel, but they can. Next time, lie to _them_ and say for security reasons you can't cancel until five minutes have passed. I betcha they'll suddenly develop the ability to cancel then.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

It helps to exit the built-in navigation by clicking the exit button at the bottom right. Once you do this you'll have options to deal with the current stop and moving on to the next stop.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Ghwwe72 said:


> Be careful with cancels on Lyft. They will deactivate you for too many cancels.


^^^^^ this. ALWAYS make the pax cancel. Otherwise just drive off with the meter going. He'll get the hint once he gets that "your trip has started" prompt.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Parableman said:


> I decided to add Lyft to doing Uber and did my first Lyft ride last night. I got two requests, and both had issues. One was three guys who put two stops in. The first stop went fine, but the second one did not move on to the next step. The guy got out and walked up the hill to his apartment complex. It wouldn't end, and I couldn't see a way to move to the next step. Uber would have let me end the stop even at the wrong place. Does Lyft require you to go to the actual location before moving on? Somehow I managed to end the ride in trying to move forward, and the third guy had to get out and call another Lyft.
> 
> Then a guy requested from 12 minutes from my location in a rural location without much prospect for a return trip. I might have said no, except it was my second Lyft request. Turned out the guy texted me (and I didn't see it until later) that I should cancel if I had any air fresheners, because he couldn't get in if I did. I didn't see those until after arriving, and he refused to get in and then insisted that I cancel. He said he couldn't cancel. I had to do it, after driving all that way to get there. I gave in and did it and thus got nothing for it. When I got back to Syracuse I got another request, and for the same reason accepted it, not knowing it was him, and he immediately canceled it. So much for not being able to do it himself. Should I have insisted that he cancel it? He did text me, but I had no idea until I got there. Lyft puts that voice command thing on if you don't mute your sound, so I didn't hear the notifications for the texts. So what could I have done better, besides looking for the visual indications of texts while I was driving?
> 
> Also, I can't see anything in the app about my rating or ratings for riders. I wasn't given a prompt to rate, and I can't see any way to rate now. I assume I can't rate the air freshener guy because of the cancel, but I can't see a way to rate the other trip either. Is it too late for that?


How have you been doing uber and have so much trouble with lyft? I added it with no issues whatsoever.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Your main job is to drop the paxs off at the requested location. It is not their fault that you are having trouble with the app.
As Bezzlewaxin states - exit the GPS and follow directions of the paxs to drop them off. You stated that there were 3 men but you only talked about 2 of them. There is usually not a problem. However, often the app will buffer and never show the GPS route. Stop the GPS and let the pax give you directions to their location. Also, set your phone notifications to a certain sound so you immediately hear texts from LYFT and Lyft paxs. You should have not missed the text about the air fresheners. That is your fault.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Lyft is garbage. I only turn on lyft to decline rides when Im bored, or accept then cancel rides. I have yet to be deactivated and it sucks!


----------



## le pelerin (Feb 1, 2016)

I was accustomed to Uber and their navigation system automatically popping up so when I did by first few trips with Lyft I didn't realize I had to deal with 2 apps going, Lyft and Google Maps. My first customer I never engaged the trip. I thought my Lyft app wasn't working properly so I ask the customer to give me directions, so it turned out to be a free trip for him. Anyway I started out with bad ratings because I'm a slow learner and there wasn't anyone explaining what I was doing wrong! Now I know! Live and learn!


----------



## Parableman (Jun 9, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> How have you been doing uber and have so much trouble with lyft? I added it with no issues whatsoever.


I added it with no issues whatsoever. Adding it wasn't the issue. There are huge differences in how the apps work, though. Uber has you arrive at the stop, and you don't need to do anything. You just wait for them to come out and get in, and then you start your trip. Lyft has buttons to say you have arrived, to say they got in the vehicle, and to say you have begun the trip. Add to that difference the fact that there were two stops, and I didn't know the difference in what each thing it asked me for meant compared to the terms used in Uber, and I didn't know which precise things to do to move forward in the trip when you weren't actually where you were supposed to do, and it was my first trip, and I'm not sure what kind of superhuman precognition you're expecting me to have.



KK2929 said:


> Your main job is to drop the paxs off at the requested location. It is not their fault that you are having trouble with the app.
> As Bezzlewaxin states - exit the GPS and follow directions of the paxs to drop them off. You stated that there were 3 men but you only talked about 2 of them. There is usually not a problem. However, often the app will buffer and never show the GPS route. Stop the GPS and let the pax give you directions to their location. Also, set your phone notifications to a certain sound so you immediately hear texts from LYFT and Lyft paxs. You should have not missed the text about the air fresheners. That is your fault.


Who said it was their fault? I said I didn't know how the Lyft app worked. This was my first trip that I'm talking about here. Of course it's not their fault that it happened. My post wasn't to complain about how evil these guys were. It's a request for help in figuring out how the app works and what I did wrong. Telling me that I'm at fault doesn't help with that.

As for the air freshener guy, you're just wrong. It's illegal to text and drive. He should know that. If it showed up in the GPS instructions like in Uber, I would have seen it, but Lyft doesn't do that. I saw it after I had arrived and had a conversation with him, because that's the first time I was able to get out of the Lyft app and check my notifications. It should be part of the app. I felt sorry for the guy. He was able to get a ride with someone later that night. Someone in the local FB group for drivers told me he had picked him up later. But it's not my fault that I wasn't driving illegally. That's ridiculous.

There were three men. I dropped the first off at a non-programmed stop, because it only let them program in two stops. Then I dropped the second off and couldn't get it to move on to the next stop. It didn't recognize I was there and had no option to say I was there. Uber would just allow you to say I was there and say I'm moving on after the stop. The third guy was either going to get a free ride, or he needed to request another Uber, because by the time I figured out how to get to where you can actually do anything manually, I had ended the trip by telling it to drop off the first guy that it knew about. It turned out that meant to the app that I was dropping off the last guy.


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

Parableman said:


> I added it with no issues whatsoever. Adding it wasn't the issue. There are huge differences in how the apps work, though. Uber has you arrive at the stop, and you don't need to do anything. You just wait for them to come out and get in, and then you start your trip. Lyft has buttons to say you have arrived, to say they got in the vehicle, and to say you have begun the trip. Add to that difference the fact that there were two stops, and I didn't know the difference in what each thing it asked me for meant compared to the terms used in Uber, and I didn't know which precise things to do to move forward in the trip when you weren't actually where you were supposed to do, and it was my first trip, and I'm not sure what kind of superhuman precognition you're expecting me to have.


Yeah the giant button that's says I've arrived is so confusing and then what's this, a button that says pick-up, mercy! How to know what to do.


----------



## Parableman (Jun 9, 2018)

Ski Free said:


> Yeah the giant button that's says I've arrived is so confusing and then what's this, a button that says pick-up, mercy! How to know what to do.


Yeah, when you have that button it's nice. I had nothing of the sort. I had a rider in my car, another who had just gotten out, it said I wasn't at the destination, and there was no option to end the stop and move on to the next stop, because I wasn't at the first stop yet. Uber, on the other hand, has that button up the whole trip, so if you stop at a different stop you can end the trip (or end the stop and move on to the next one).


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Parableman said:


> He said he couldn't cancel. I had to do it, after driving all that way to get there. I gave in and did it and thus got nothing for it.


 you should have arrived yourself, to get the timer going. Once the five minutes is up, then cancel and collect your $5. The good thing about Lyft is, your no shows don't count against your acceptance rating or cancellation rate, like they do with Uber


Parableman said:


> the third guyhad to get out and call another


 you could have just continued on. GPS will track you. As long as it's not the line, you can drive wherever without it necessarily being in the app



Parableman said:


> Does Lyft require you to go to the actual location before moving on?


 you didn't get a button that popped up in the bottom that said arrive at stop 1?



Parableman said:


> Also, I can't see anything in the app about my rating or ratings for riders. I wasn't given a prompt to rate, and I can't see any way to rate now. I assume I can't rate the air freshener guy because of the cancel, but I can't see a way to rate the other trip either. Is it too late for that


 you can click on the little circular star button when ending the Shrek, to rate the passenger or go to the earnings tab on the bottom, go down to ride history, click on the ride, and then click on rate passenger. You have 24 hours to rate every passenger. If you don't rate them, it defaults to five stars.



le pelerin said:


> My first customer I never engaged the trip. I thought my Lyft app wasn't working properly


 you don't have to engage the trip. Lyft automatically starts the trip once your vehicle starts moving


----------



## SakoSays (Jun 8, 2018)

Parableman said:


> I decided to add Lyft to doing Uber and did my first Lyft ride last night. I got two requests, and both had issues. One was three guys who put two stops in. The first stop went fine, but the second one did not move on to the next step. The guy got out and walked up the hill to his apartment complex. It wouldn't end, and I couldn't see a way to move to the next step. Uber would have let me end the stop even at the wrong place. Does Lyft require you to go to the actual location before moving on? Somehow I managed to end the ride in trying to move forward, and the third guy had to get out and call another Lyft.
> 
> Then a guy requested from 12 minutes from my location in a rural location without much prospect for a return trip. I might have said no, except it was my second Lyft request. Turned out the guy texted me (and I didn't see it until later) that I should cancel if I had any air fresheners, because he couldn't get in if I did. I didn't see those until after arriving, and he refused to get in and then insisted that I cancel. He said he couldn't cancel. I had to do it, after driving all that way to get there. I gave in and did it and thus got nothing for it. When I got back to Syracuse I got another request, and for the same reason accepted it, not knowing it was him, and he immediately canceled it. So much for not being able to do it himself. Should I have insisted that he cancel it? He did text me, but I had no idea until I got there. Lyft puts that voice command thing on if you don't mute your sound, so I didn't hear the notifications for the texts. So what could I have done better, besides looking for the visual indications of texts while I was driving?
> 
> Also, I can't see anything in the app about my rating or ratings for riders. I wasn't given a prompt to rate, and I can't see any way to rate now. I assume I can't rate the air freshener guy because of the cancel, but I can't see a way to rate the other trip either. Is it too late for that?


Hit arrived then ready to go then drop off. If another location hasn't been added the customer has to request. New ride. If a second stop is added the system will automatically direct you after you click ready to do. 
Never pickup anyone over 4 minutes away. Add extra two minutes to whatever Lyft says and make your decision knowing that Lyft pickup estimates are always two-four minutes off. 
Customers can always cancel. Even I. The middle of the ride. So if a customer says they can't cancel it's because they don't want to pay the cancelation fee. 
Advise them that you can cancel but you have to wait until the timer runs out. If they have a problem advise them to contact Lyft. 
Now if there's an issue where you can't wait. Cancel click option "customer requested cancel" then contact Lyft "call me" button. Explain to the rep why you canceled and they will issue you $5 and remove the cancelation from your account. 
Personally I wait for the tuner to run out. It's quicker. After you collect the cancelation fee you can go into the ride and notify Lyft of the circumstances. But from what you said this customer seems like it's not his first go around and he has been canceled on before and has been charged the fee. 
These people are snowflakes and they are self involved cheap broke who's who of human garbage.

With Lyft never trust anything Lyft says. It's reps don't know anything. So asking them or telling them anything is pointless. 
You're on your own. Just watch your cancelation rate and the rest is gravy.



Mr. Sensitive said:


> Lyft is garbage. I only turn on lyft to decline rides when Im bored, or accept then cancel rides. I have yet to be deactivated and it sucks!


Get a hobby.


----------



## Parableman (Jun 9, 2018)

I couldn't have kept going unless I wanted to do it for free. The trip was over.

I never saw any button that said to arrive at stop 1. It said to keep driving to stop 1. But the guy stopping at stop 1 had already gotten out and walked up the steep hill that I would have had to drive up to get there, to avoid me having to do that. And the remaining guy just kept telling me to keep going. I suppose I could have done it and had him direct me, but I couldn't get it to put the second stop into the GPS to guide me without saying I'd gotten to stop 1.

A four-minute limit on picking people up? No thanks. I have a 67% acceptance rate already. I don't want it to go down to 10%. Lyft is uncommon enough in my market that if I want to get my acceptance rate back up again after having to cancel my second ride, I'm going to need to accept every request for a while. I'm guessing that I might see a ride request with a two-minute pickup if I'm right downtown at bar closing time, but I doubt I'd ever see anything much less than 6-8 minutes any other time. My second Lyft ride was in the 6-8 minutes range, and it was right around the corner. The lights and traffic were the main contributor to the time, not the distance.


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

If you go to your rides list you can send lyft an email about any issues (air freshener) you had and why you fixed the ride. My experience has been they pay you a cx fee and don't count the cx against you.
While lyft does have their issues and can be frustrating at times, if you email or call they will work with you to make things right.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

SakoSays said:


> Get a hobby.


It is my hobby!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Parableman said:


> I suppose I could have done it and had him direct me, but I couldn't get it to put the second stop into the GPS to guide me without saying I'd gotten to stop 1.


 so it was prompting you to say you had arrived at stop 1? When the first guy got out, why didn't you just tap that button? So it arrived you at stop one and go from there? Or just bring up your Google Maps and type in the new address? You don't have to navigate through the app


----------



## SakoSays (Jun 8, 2018)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> It is my hobby!


That's sad. Let it go bro, the bitterness will give you a heart attack.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

here are some numbers from uber. there not 100& accurate but damn close. uber 11c per minute. 64c a mile......... lyft 15c a minute 75c a mile.
i accept all lyft rides first there going to be about 5 to 20% more. depending. uber numbers are all over the place. ...lyft i average a dollar a mile. 
uber will have many more shorter rides. lyft ill have a few shot rides but many rides average 7 to 25 each. uber average from 3.25 to 12.00
passengers. metro detroit . right next to detroit. both pax are equal. there are some strange ones no matter what account use,
i turn both apps on 70% of the time uber will ping me first ill take it. after i get a pax  and my eta is 3 minutes to drop off ill turn on lyft. hoping for a ping and i get 1 most of the time. on drop off ill turn on uber again. but i am taking lyft first if i get 2 at once.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> here are some numbers from uber. there not 100& accurate but damn close. uber 11c per minute. 64c a mile......... lyft 15c a minute 75c a mile.
> i accept all lyft rides first there going to be about 5 to 20% more. depending. uber numbers are all over the place. ...lyft i average a dollar a mile.
> uber will have many more shorter rides. lyft ill have a few shot rides but many rides average 7 to 25 each. uber average from 3.25 to 12.00
> passengers. metro detroit . right next to detroit. both pax are equal. there are some strange ones no matter what account use,
> i turn both apps on 70% of the time uber will ping me first ill take it. after i get a pax and my eta is 3 minutes to drop off ill turn on lyft. hoping for a ping and i get 1 most of the time. on drop off ill turn on uber again. but i am taking lyft first if i get 2 at once.


Does Uber still have set rates up there or are those your set rates based on when there was Commission? When did you sign up to drive for each company?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Parableman said:


> I added it with no issues whatsoever. Adding it wasn't the issue. There are huge differences in how the apps work, though. Uber has you arrive at the stop, and you don't need to do anything. You just wait for them to come out and get in, and then you start your trip. Lyft has buttons to say you have arrived, to say they got in the vehicle, and to say you have begun the trip. Add to that difference the fact that there were two stops, and I didn't know the difference in what each thing it asked me for meant compared to the terms used in Uber, and I didn't know which precise things to do to move forward in the trip when you weren't actually where you were supposed to do, and it was my first trip, and I'm not sure what kind of superhuman precognition you're expecting me to have.
> 
> Who said it was their fault? I said I didn't know how the Lyft app worked. This was my first trip that I'm talking about here. Of course it's not their fault that it happened. My post wasn't to complain about how evil these guys were. It's a request for help in figuring out how the app works and what I did wrong. Telling me that I'm at fault doesn't help with that.
> 
> ...


Why are you so defensive ??

What I meant was this -- you made it sound like you were fiddling with the Lyft app on your phone and your paxs got out of the car and walked to their destination. 
As for texting and driving -- you were not texting, you were reading. You will get messages all the time. Better learn how to handle them.
Hope it gets easier for you.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Does Uber still have set rates up there or are those your set rates based on when there was Commission? When did you sign up to drive for each company?


the min rate is 3 bucks even how a 1/4 mile. a canceled ride it 3.75 . i just set mine up online. do you want my uber # so you can get the uber bonus i think its a buck a car extra for you up to 200. i get 200.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> the min rate is 3 bucks even how a 1/4 mile. a canceled ride it 3.75 . i just set mine up online. do you want my uber # so you can get the uber bonus i think its a buck a car extra for you up to 200. i get 200.


No I already Drive for both. I was just surprised to see such a price difference between the two companies. Here the rates were exactly the same, prior to all the agreement changes


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Parableman said:


> I added it with no issues whatsoever. Adding it wasn't the issue. There are huge differences in how the apps work, though. Uber has you arrive at the stop, and you don't need to do anything. You just wait for them to come out and get in, and then you start your trip. Lyft has buttons to say you have arrived, to say they got in the vehicle, and to say you have begun the trip. Add to that difference the fact that there were two stops, and I didn't know the difference in what each thing it asked me for meant compared to the terms used in Uber, and I didn't know which precise things to do to move forward in the trip when you weren't actually where you were supposed to do, and it was my first trip, and I'm not sure what kind of superhuman precognition you're expecting me to have.
> 
> Who said it was their fault? I said I didn't know how the Lyft app worked. This was my first trip that I'm talking about here. Of course it's not their fault that it happened. My post wasn't to complain about how evil these guys were. It's a request for help in figuring out how the app works and what I did wrong. Telling me that I'm at fault doesn't help with that.
> 
> ...


When I say "added it with no trouble" I meant added it and had no trouble using it. I didn't mean the download, which I thought was clear.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> As for texting and driving -- you were not texting, you were reading. You will get messages all the time. Better learn how to handle them.


Agreed.

And something tell me that if you got a text from your significant other that said "I am horny as Hell" I bet you would have seen that within the same 10 minutes, driving or not.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> No I already Drive for both. I was just surprised to see such a price difference between the two companies. Here the rates were exactly the same, prior to all the agreement changes


what % do you drive uber n lyft? uber is keeping me insanely busy. lyft is slow today. 90% uber today. lyft kept sending me bonuses if i stop usually you see the 1 that says drive to the pink area. you will get 5 bucks plus. lmao today lyft sent me a bonus that said 9.25 plus! i was like holy crap! i already had a pax in my car from uber had to drove right through the zone. i was to far away to get back into it. lyft must be testing me lol. if it said 25 i would tell my pax sorry you will have to ride along with somebody else or request a new ride lmao.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> what % do you drive uber n lyft? uber is keeping me insanely busy. lyft is slow today. 90% uber today. lyft kept sending me bonuses if i stop usually you see the 1 that says drive to the pink area. you will get 5 bucks plus. lmao today lyft sent me a bonus that said 9.25 plus! i was like holy crap! i already had a pax in my car from uber had to drove right through the zone. i was to far away to get back into it. lyft must be testing me lol. if it said 25 i would tell my pax sorry you will have to ride along with somebody else or request a new ride lmao.


I drive full time. Lately it's been 90% Uber and 10% Lyft but two months ago it was probably 75% Lyft and 25% Uber.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> I drive full time. Lately it's been 90% Uber and 10% Lyft but two months ago it was probably 75% Lyft and 25% Uber.


if only uber paid more. but all it takes is 1 extra ride to make up for it. i am thinking of not doing long rides with uber if i get that 45min warning. it just takes me so far away from home and it averages 20 bucks. and depending on the time the destination mode might not work so it means i have an empty car driving home. that 20 turns into 10 an hour quick. i am going to pass on that long ride warning today. where i get the 45 minute warning business is slammed. and that 45 minute will take me to detroit where i refuse to drive or in the country.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> if only uber paid more. but all it takes is 1 extra ride to make up for it. i am thinking of not doing long rides with uber if i get that 45min warning. it just takes me so far away from home and it averages 20 bucks. and depending on the time the destination mode might not work so it means i have an empty car driving home. that 20 turns into 10 an hour quick. i am going to pass on that long ride warning today. where i get the 45 minute warning business is slammed. and that 45 minute will take me to detroit where i refuse to drive or in the country.


Yeah with my vehicle, those 45-minute rides are never accepted unless it is a surge or on my select platform. I did it once, just to say I've done it, and never again. Especially in the winter, chances are they're going to the mountains and you have no idea what the weather is doing up there. There's always the possibility of getting stuck up there


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

we need to get a ride assurance guarantee. if we do not get a ride on the way home then we get a bonus. i am seriously thinking ill never accept another long ride request. its fast money but the issue is the return trip. i rather just do many short rides its more profitable. the ride assurance will only apply with a 45minute warning long ride if the des mode did not pick up a ride that was at least 5 bucks.


----------



## tdcinflorida (Jun 8, 2018)

If the "stops" thing goes all to H, just buzz through them on the app, indicating that you have done the stop, and if need be have the pax just guide you to any additional stops and their destination. Click the proceed arrow when it is there. Then when you get to the final dest., just end the ride. All charges will be based on _actual_ miles and time.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Parableman said:


> I decided to add Lyft to doing Uber and did my first Lyft ride last night. I got two requests, and both had issues. One was three guys who put two stops in. The first stop went fine, but the second one did not move on to the next step. The guy got out and walked up the hill to his apartment complex. It wouldn't end, and I couldn't see a way to move to the next step. Uber would have let me end the stop even at the wrong place. Does Lyft require you to go to the actual location before moving on? Somehow I managed to end the ride in trying to move forward, and the third guy had to get out and call another Lyft.
> 
> Then a guy requested from 12 minutes from my location in a rural location without much prospect for a return trip. I might have said no, except it was my second Lyft request. Turned out the guy texted me (and I didn't see it until later) that I should cancel if I had any air fresheners, because he couldn't get in if I did. I didn't see those until after arriving, and he refused to get in and then insisted that I cancel. He said he couldn't cancel. I had to do it, after driving all that way to get there. I gave in and did it and thus got nothing for it. When I got back to Syracuse I got another request, and for the same reason accepted it, not knowing it was him, and he immediately canceled it. So much for not being able to do it himself. Should I have insisted that he cancel it? He did text me, but I had no idea until I got there. Lyft puts that voice command thing on if you don't mute your sound, so I didn't hear the notifications for the texts. So what could I have done better, besides looking for the visual indications of texts while I was driving?
> 
> Also, I can't see anything in the app about my rating or ratings for riders. I wasn't given a prompt to rate, and I can't see any way to rate now. I assume I can't rate the air freshener guy because of the cancel, but I can't see a way to rate the other trip either. Is it too late for that?


You definitely should have waited the 5 minutes to collect your cancellation fee from the Snowflake who couldn't be in a car with an air freshener. What a prick.

You should know that they'll ALL lie and say they can't cancel the ride for a myriad of reasons - none are true but when you hear them lie, just make the decision to wait it out for a cancellation fee. Driving all that way for nothing??!! Ugh.


----------



## dallas_female_driver (Jun 1, 2015)

Sometimes the app is not working because you might need a new phone. Unfortunately most of the people replying are simply dick heads.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

dallas_female_driver said:


> Sometimes the app is not working because you might need a new phone. Unfortunately most of the people replying are simply &%[email protected]!* heads.


 because a new phone will inform the driver that the passenger cannot have air freshener and it will show him where in the app to rate the passenger?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

dallas_female_driver said:


> Sometimes the app is not working because you might need a new phone. Unfortunately most of the people replying are simply &%[email protected]!* heads.


Hey, Texas - who are you to be calling anyone , especially your fellow drivers, names. You think you are superior to us ??
If you read between the lines of the original post, the driver was new to "Lyfts way " and pushed the wrong button, thus screwing up the entire trip.
I bet you teach classes on " How to win friends and influence people ".


----------

